# Another Build, another buddy.



## drade (Aug 31, 2006)

My friend wants a pretty good pc, so I picked one out, hes probably gonna come to my house with the money this weekend. Here are the parts

Cpu-Amd Athalon 3800x2 939
Motherboard-ASUS A8V-E SE Socket 939
Video Card-Sapphire x850xt
Power Supply-Thermaltake Tr2
Memory-Crucial Technology Ballistix 1GB (2 x 512MB) 184-Pin DDR SDRAM Unbuffered DDR 400 (PC 3200) 
Hard Drive-Seagate Barracuda 200GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
Dvdrw Drive- NEC Black 16X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X
Case- COOLER MASTER Centurion w/ side window black

The total cost of it is 642$, 672$ with shipping, I will be ordering this build for him very shortly once he gets his money out of the bank.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 31, 2006)

that's one hell of a sweet budget build!  i love the dual core price drops like whoa

nice parts spec drade


----------



## drade (Aug 31, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> that's one hell of a sweet budget build!  i love the dual core price drops like whoa
> 
> nice parts spec drade



Thanks man, Yea Im so glad that they lowered the prices on the dual core, He should like it alot, and the x850xt=115$! What a deal, It should be a great rig for him, I probably will show pictures of the build when I get the parts.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 31, 2006)

do some sick cable routing, and when you build it, route some extra power and sata cables, because that always comes in handy!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds like a very good budget gaming PC to me m8 (nice 1 m8), but couldnt you get a cheaper brand of RAM (like GeIL) and get him 2GB (2x 1GB) instead ......which would help if he plans on playing games like BF2 etc


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like it'l be sweet.  Have you thought about getting an x800gto and flashing it to 16 pipes?  Could save you enough money so that you could pull 2x1gb for memory.


----------



## drade (Aug 31, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:


> Sounds like a very good budget gaming PC to me m8 (nice 1 m8), but couldnt you get a cheaper brand of RAM (like GeIL) and get him 2GB (2x 1GB) instead ......which would help if he plans on playing games like BF2 etc



Could I get a link to what your talking about, the ram?


----------



## g12rxz (Sep 1, 2006)

I know you asked the other guy.... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820146841

he is right though, the 2x1gb really makes a noticeable difference in overall performance.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 1, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:


> Sounds like a very good budget gaming PC to me m8 (nice 1 m8), but couldnt you get a cheaper brand of RAM (like GeIL) and get him 2GB (2x 1GB) instead ......which would help if he plans on playing games like BF2 etc



GeIL actually makes really good RAM, one of the best. Their GeIL one modules can reach 300Mhz (DDR 600) @ 2.5-4-4-7, which is the best for the speed. I'm really satisfied with my GeIL Ultra Platinum. Not really the "cheapest" for 2x512, but decent and great performer/overclocker.


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 1, 2006)

Ask him if he has a monitor, the latest hardware helps only if you can see what you're doing .


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 1, 2006)

g12rxz said:


> Looks like it'l be sweet.  Have you thought about getting an x800gto and flashing it to 16 pipes?  Could save you enough money so that you could pull 2x1gb for memory.



The price difference isnt worth the risk.


----------



## g12rxz (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah i just noticed that, before when i got my gto i was able to grab pqi turbo memory 184pin ddr pc3200 2-2-2-5 2x1gb for 160 bucks, i got really lucky.  Can't believe gto's still cost as much as they do though.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 1, 2006)

I like my GeIL, even though it's only 1GB DDR 400 2-3-3-6. But I was able to reach DDR 500 (250Mhz) 3-4-4-8 one my previous Jetway 939GT4 SLI, but there's much mroe tweaking to be done on my DFI and its harder.


----------



## drade (Sep 1, 2006)

To much, hes on the under a 700$ budget.


----------



## g12rxz (Sep 1, 2006)

even though it lessens performance, just buy a 1gb dimm, so that possibly later when hes got some spare change he can go 2 gigs without sacrificing 1t


----------



## drade (Sep 1, 2006)

of that ram?


----------



## g12rxz (Sep 1, 2006)

just get 1gb dimm of whatever memory you want.  thats only if you think he may want to upgrade later, cause the difference between 1t and 2t is worth 'preparing' for.  ASUS M2N-E, ran memory at 2t no matter what for me.... horrible performance, it felt like i was back on my san diego core.... especially cause i couldnt overclock my 4200+... switched back to my KA3 MVP @ 1t 4-4-4-12 740mhz with my patriot mem and overclocked to 2.6 ghz... HUGE performance increase....  i wanted to see if it made that much of a difference, so i switched to 2t on the KA3, and man, its like night and day.  Apps dont load as fast, react as fast, and everything just isnt 'as fast' as it could be.  If you think that he may likely upgrade in a few months to another gig of ram, definatly buy a 1gig dimm so that he can have that extra edge when he does upgrade.


----------



## drade (Sep 2, 2006)

Alright everyone, He just came over today and we ordered everything. I made a few changes in the hardware.

He wanted the nxzt apollo in orange, so We ordered that.

The same ram I have, green mushkin 1gb set.

And got a dual kit of blue cathodes.

Total was 692.50$ Wish me luck on this build, I will post pictures when finished.


----------



## drade (Sep 9, 2006)

Pictures are up for this mod.


----------

